# Lets see your Carabiners



## shado (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's some of mine,

Satin






Stonewashed





Stonewashed/ Anno





Flamed





Damascus





Moku Ti





Thanks
Todd


----------



## Morelite (Jul 17, 2012)

Sweet carabiners you have there. :thumbsup:


----------



## calilw (Jul 30, 2012)

nice I'll have to dig my D22 out and post a picture.


----------



## nbp (Jul 30, 2012)

I saw the title and I was like Sweet, a carabiner thread, I'll have to post some...then I realized you meant Custom biners. 

Those are amazing. :wow:


----------



## precisionworks (Jul 30, 2012)

Geez, I'm almost ashamed to admit that I use Mammut Moses carabiners ... but at 27 grams each they weigh just a fraction of the custom biners:nana:


----------



## shado (Jul 30, 2012)

precisionworks said:


> Geez, I'm almost ashamed to admit that I use Mammut Moses carabiners ... but at 27 grams each they weigh just a fraction of the custom biners:nana:



Except for the Les George damascus biner, they don't weigh that much :thinking: The big Anso weighs in at 34 grams, and I would say the Moku Ti biner weighs less  The smaller D22 biners are sure to weigh less than 27 grams :nana:


----------



## samuraishot (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for pointing me to this thread, shado! They are cool indeed, especially the Moku Ti one! I hope the resurrection will inspire others to share their carabiners too


----------



## shado (Apr 3, 2013)

This one of Custom Moku Ti Carabiner just arrived from the man himself,


----------



## TRXRyder (May 28, 2013)

shado said:


> This one of Custom Moku Ti Carabiner just arrived from the man himself,


This thing is outrageous! Congrats on a real beauty!


----------



## okester (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, I don't have it yet, but when I get it I'll follow-up with a picture. I got a P88 Bauhaus titanium keychain/carabiner recently, and can't wait to see/use it!


----------



## shado (Sep 1, 2013)

Jens Anso Zirconium Carabiner V3


----------



## shado (Sep 19, 2013)

D22 Stonewashed Titanium Fatty Tritium Carabiner


----------



## Dingle1911 (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow just WOW, I didn't know what to expect when I opened this thread. I am currently using a NiteIze S-Biner (the 2" size). I will now use the power of google search to try and find where to purchase such works of art. Thanks for posting.


----------



## shado (Sep 25, 2013)

A couple more arrived today


----------



## Jumpmaster (Oct 7, 2013)

Dingle1911 said:


> Wow just WOW, I didn't know what to expect when I opened this thread. I am currently using a NiteIze S-Biner (the 2" size). I will now use the power of google search to try and find where to purchase such works of art. Thanks for posting.



Good luck...most shown are/were made in extremely limited quantities and very difficult to find secondhand...I have four or five (couple of D22's, a custom OOAK from kickstarter, etc.) and no plans to sell any of mine...

Then again, maybe you'll get lucky...

...and then there's this...
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mikebond/ti2-para-biner

 (The funding is over, but contact the project owner as he's making overruns...I have no affiliation with him other than I've backed his items before and they're REALLY nice...)

His are going to blow away the D22 ones I have now...heck, maybe I will sell them off after all (not here though  )...


----------



## OscarTheDog (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes i ordered the PB-5 I have been looking for something like this for awhile now. Great thread thanks OP

OTD


----------



## Jumpmaster (Oct 14, 2013)

OscarTheDog said:


> Yes i ordered the PB-5 I have been looking for something like this for awhile now. Great thread thanks OP
> 
> OTD



That's good...I think you'll like it...I have a PB-9 on the way once they're done.  Now I really need to start selling off some of these things to pay for the newer things...hehe


----------



## shado (May 31, 2014)

Recently aquired "one of' satin finish D22 Carabiner next to a stonewashed D22 carabiner,


----------



## IsaacL (Jul 14, 2014)

The Ansø and D22 have since moved on to new homes.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 16, 2014)

Definitely some beautiful works here. The title of this thread is "Let's See Your Carabiners"... SO: (1:31 video) A Big Thank You to CPF member Nitroz


----------



## erehwyrevekool (Jul 17, 2014)

Very nice, congrats! Nitroz has done a very good job!


----------

